# Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)



## FlorryB (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre im November zum 4. mal nach Namibia & Nachbarländer, allerdings zum ersten mal in den Urlaub. 
In der Küstenregion um Swakopmund werde ich vermutlich nicht viel Zeit zum Angeln finden. Aber weiß ggf. jemand ob das Pier in Swakopmund wieder begehbar ist und ob man von dort aus angeln darf?
Eine Woche unseres Urlaubs werden wir an den Ufern des Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi verbringen. Natürlich habe ich auch geplant 1-2 Angeltouren mit Guides zu buchen. Aber weiß jemand wie es Abends mit dem Angeln direkt an den Lodges/Campingplätzen aussieht? Lohnt sich das Angeln auf Grund? Hat dort schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Danke!


----------



## Trickyfisher (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Hi
Ich war mal genau in der Gegend, wir haben in einer Lodge  übernachtet und sind dann am nächsten Tag ins Okawango Delta gefahren. danach waren wir wieder eine Nacht in einer Lodge und sind dann weiter zu den Victoria Fällen.
Es war eigentlich überall das gleiche: Eine Grundrute mit einen Stück Steak in den Flüß gefeuert, maximal 20min. später kamen die Bisse, alles Welse so um die 60-80cm.
Gefischt habe ich direkt bei der Lodge, die Leute dort einfach mal fragen, die wissen eigentlich immer bescheid und wie gesagt, als Köder einfach ein Stück Fleisch vom Abendesse (roh natürlich) drauf, funzt immer.
Bei der Lodge oberhalb der Victoria Fälle konnte ich sogar einen Tigerfisch mit Wobbler fangen, auch da lohnt ein Versuch, einfach eine Grundrute auf Wels raus (gut sichern, sonst isse weg) und daneben wobblern/blinkern.
Diese Welse gab es übrigend wärend der ganzen Tour (Kapstadt bis Victoria Fälle) in jeden größeren Tümpel.
Wünsch dir viel Spaß, das Land ist sagenhaft schön.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Trickyfisher (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Ach ja, nochwas.
Es gibt dort in den Flüssen große Krokos, die am Abend und in der Nacht im seichten Wasser am Ufer auf der Lauer liegen, um sich unvorsichtige Touristen zu schnappen. Die noch größere Gefahr sind allerdings Flusspferde, die in der Nacht ans Ufer gehen, um zu fressen. Wenn sie erschreckt werden, flüchten sie ins Wasser, wenn du dann zwischen den Flusspferd und den Wasser stehst, wars das für dich.
Also, besondersw wenns finster wird, immer einen Blick ins Wasser und einen Blick nach hinten und halte dich daran, was dir die Leute im Camp raten, die kennen sich aus.
TL
Johannes


----------



## FlorryB (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Danke Euch beiden.
Hört sich ja so an, als ob man den ein oder anderen Raubwels erwischen kann.
Und Wollebre durch deinen Tipp bin ich erst drauf gekommen, meine südafrikanischen Kollegen nach Rat zu fragen #6


----------



## FlorryB (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Urlaub ist zu Ende, hier ein paar Bilder meiner Fänge. Meine Angelzeit war leider sehr begrenzt, was z.T. auch an den Krokodilen und Nilpferden lag, die potentielle Angelstellen für sich beansprucht haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Bilder?
Und gerne auch ausführlicheren Bericht dazu.
Haste mit Krokodilen und Hippos gekämpft oder biste ausgewichen?
Fragen über Fragen!
;-)))


----------



## FlorryB (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

So jetzt mit Bildern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Na das sind ja schon mal ordentliche Brocken - jetzt noch Hippo- und Krokobilder und Bericht!!!!

Wird Winter, her mit Lesestoff ;-))


----------



## FlorryB (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Werde demnächst mal etwas dazu schreiben. Muss erst mal den 35°C Temperaturunterschied verkraften!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Schon mal ne Ansage - KLASSE und DANKE!!

Weil anfüttern und dann nix mehr bringen, det geht jo gor net, gelle ?
;-))

Danke!


----------



## FlorryB (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

So hier nun endlich ein Bericht meiner Reise durch Namibia, Botswana, Zimbabwe und Sambia.

Zeit zum Angeln habe ich leider nur an 4 Tagen für ein paar Stunden gefunden. Geangelt habe ich am Okavango bei Rundu und Divundu sowie am Kwando bei Kongola. Hierzu habe ich zwei einfache Teleskopruten 10-40 und 40-80g mit 2500er Catanas bespult mit 16er und 20er geflochtenen für die 3 Wochen durch die Wüste geschleppt. Die weitere Ausrüstung bestand aus Materialien für einfache Grundmontagen sowie Blinker, Spinner und verschiedene Gummiköder.

Da wir zwischen Trocken- und Regenzeit vor Ort waren, hatten die Flüsse ihren minimalen Wasserstand. Vor allem an unserer ersten Station am Okavango konnte ich nicht tiefer als max. 1m Meter angeln. Zuvor hatte ich in Rundu ein wenig Rinderleber fürs Grundangeln gekauft. Ich hätte lieber Hühnerleber gehabt, aber die Fleischauswahl vor Ort war stark begrenzt.
Geangelt habe ich dann das erste Mal an der Hakusembe River Lodge, wo wir sogar einen eigenen Steg im Okavango zwischen Namibia und Angola direkt an unserem Autostellplatz hatten. Wie gesagt war die Wassertiefe nicht der Hit, weshalb ich nach dem ersten Hänger mit dem Spinnfischen aufgehört habe um meinen Ködervorrat zu schonen. Ich habe dann mit einem Stück Leber, aufgezogen auf einen 4er Aalhaken am Grund gefischt. 60-80g Blei sind so eben liegen geblieben. Nach und nach konnte ich auch einige Fische fangen. Jedoch waren es ausschließlich ca. 20cm kleine Welse der Gattung Synodontis. Die Art war vermutlich Synodontis nigromaculatus. In der Dämmerung kamen die Bisse der kleinen Welse dann genau so schnell wie die Bisse der Mücken, so dass ich irgendwann entnervt aufgegeben habe.

An unserer nächsten Station, der Nunda River Lodge wurde mir zunächst gesagt „Angeln verboten, wergen Krokos und Hippos“. Flusspferde konnte man von der Lodge aus einige sehen und als wir mit unseren Autos an unserer Campingstelle direkt am Fluss ankamen, flüchtete ein ca. 1m „kleines“ Kroko vor mir in den Fluss, als ich mögliche Angelstellen checkte. Ich habe mich dann noch mal mit dem „Angelguide“ der Lodge kurzgeschlossen und er meinte zu mir: „Geh Angeln, aber lass dich nicht fressen!“. Gleichzeitig habe ich einen kurzen Angeltrip für den nächsten Tag gebucht. Am Abend habe ich es dann noch mal mit Leber auf Grund probiert und konnte die Synodontis Welse im Minutentakt fangen. Mit der Montage bin ich da schon auf einen 3/0er Haken mit einem ordentlichen Leberklumpen hochgegangen. Trotzdem gabs nur Kleinvieh, bis auf einen guten Fisch, der leider im Drill verloren ging. Am nächsten Tag gings dann zum Spinnfischen. Da alle meine Freunde mit auf die „Angeltour“ gekommen sind, wurde es eher eine Bootstour anstatt einer Angeltour. An der ersten Stelle hatte ich direkt 2 Bisse und einen Aussteiger auf Blinker am Fluorcarbon Vorfach. Da der Guide meinen Kollegen aber noch ein paar schöne Aussichtspunkte zeigen wollten, waren wir hier nur ein paar Minuten. Für die nächsten 2 Stunden tat sich nichts mehr, bis ich den Guide dann freundlich darum gebeten habe doch wieder zur ersten Stelle zu fahren. Und siehe da, drei Würfe zwei Tigerfische.
Am nächsten Morgen hab ich es dann noch einmal mit Effzett Blinkern vom Ufer aus probiert. Schon nach ein paar Minuten hatte ich einen ordentlichen Biss. Ich konnte noch eben sehen, dass ich wieder einen Tigerfisch gehakt hatte, bevor sich der Fisch, der leider noch ein gutes Stück größer war als die beiden vom Vortag verabschiedete. Während unserer Tagessafari konnte ich natürlich NUR noch ans Angeln denken und bin abends direkt wieder los. Diesmal habe ich einen 17g kupferfarbenen Bullet AT Tandem-Spinner montiert, auf den ich nach ein paar Auswürfen einen heftigen Biss bekam. Mit der 40g Spinnrute hatte ich die ersten paar Minuten nicht viel zu melden und der Fisch hat mehrfach gut abgezogen. Nach ca. 10 Minuten konnte ich dann einen schönen Afrikanischen Raubwels von einem knappen Meter landen. Der Respekt vor Hippos und Krokos war da natürlich komplett vergessen. Erst zu Hause habe ich auf dem Drillvideo, das meine Freundin gemacht hat gesehen, dass zwei Hippos 20 Meter entfernt von mir auftauchten, als ich den Fisch grade per Hand gelandet habe.

Als nächstes gings weiter zum Kwando in der Nähe von Kongola. Im Gegensatz zum Okavango, wo ich im Hauptstrom geangelt habe, konnte ich hier in einem der fast völlig stehenden Seitenarme angeln. Eine Rute habe ich mit Fischfetzen auf Grund gelegt, mit der anderen gesponnen. Begonnen habe ich mit einem 6cm Twister auf den ich auch fast bei jedem Auswurf leichte Zupfer bekam. Daraufhin habe ich wieder auf den  Bullet AT Tandem-Spinner gewechselt und dann ging die Post ab. Bei ca. jedem dritten Wurf konnte ich einen schönen Dreifleck-Tilapia (Oreochromis andersonii) von ca. 1-2 kg fangen. Die Grundrute hatte ich da natürlich komplett aus dem Kopf verloren und während ich mal wieder im Drill war, zog ein Fisch ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle. In 5 Sekunden habe ich meiner Freundin versucht zu erklären was sie zu tun hat (Bremse schließen, Anschlagen, Rute hoch halten, etc.). Leider, vermutlich auch auf Grund der kurzen Erklärungszeit, hat sie die Bremse komplett geschlossen, so dass sie für weitere 5 Sekunden mit schreiend und mit krummer Rute neben mir stand, bevor der Haken ausschlitzte. Kurze Zeit später attackierte ein Afrikanischer Hechtsalmler meinen Spinner auf Sicht, verfehlte diesen aber leider. Bis hierhin hatte ich einen meiner 2 Doppelblattspinner im Geäst verloren. Nach etwa 8 Tilapia nahmen die Bisse deutlich ab und ich suchte mir eine neue Stelle. Und was soll ich sagen, hier war zunächst jeder Wurf ein Treffer. Ich konnte ein paar schöne Videos vom Auswurf bis zur Landung drehen. Dann habe ich meinen am Pool liegenden Kollegen Bescheid gesagt, ob sie nicht auch mal nen Fisch fangen wollen. Tatsächlich hat sich einer aufgerafft und hats probiert. Leider nur einen Auswurf, dann war nämlich mein letzter Doppelblattspinner Geschichte. Also gings für mich mit kupferfarbenem Blinker weiter. Auch mit Blinker und später auch noch auf Twister konnte ich einige Fische fangen, aber mit deutlich geringerer Bissfrequenz. Also habe ich noch mal in meinen wenigen Angelsachen gekramt und zwei kleine 5g Spinner gefunden. Da ich auf einen einzelnen Spinner, vermutlich wegen der zu geringen Größe und der zu kurzen Würde keine Bisse bekam, habe ich die beiden Spinner irgendwie zusammengefrickelt. Und kurze Zeit später hats noch mal richtig geknallt. Der Fisch gab ordentlich Gas und ich war mir schnell sicher wieder einen Wels gehakt zu haben. Der Drill dauerte wieder gut 10 Minuten bis ich den Fisch vor den Füßen hatte. Für die Handlandung musste ich eine ordentliche Verrenkung hinlegen, hatte zu viel Spannung auf der Schnur und der Wirbel bog sich auf und schoss mir mein Ohrläppchen blutig. Der Fisch hätte sicher die Metermarke geknackt und ich war Stinksauer auf den Wirbel, auf mich selbst und auf alles andere! „Zum Glück“ sind wir nur wenige Minuten später zur nächsten Safari aufgebrochen, so dass ich ein wenig abgelenkt wurde und auch endlich bemerkte, dass mein Ohr blutet. Auf Grund hatte ich übrigens nur noch einen weiteren Biss den ich nicht verwerten konnte. Da ich deine Welse mit Spinner kurz über Grund bzw. im Freiwasser haken konnte, würde ich das nächste Mal mit auftreibendem Naturköder angeln. Das würde sicher auch die Bisse der Synodontis reduzieren.

Da wir in den nächsten Tagen nur in Naturschutzgebieten unterwegs waren, bin ich leider nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen. Insgesamt eine tolle Reise und auf meine Angelzeit gesehen mit fast perfektem Fangergebnis.


----------



## FlorryB (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

So jetzt in mehreren Posts ein paar Bilder:
1. Okavango bei Hakusembe
2+3. Synodontis
4. Campingplatz mit Hippo & Kroko Warnung
5. Camp in der Dämmerung


----------



## FlorryB (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

1+2+5. Tigerfische
3. Afrikanischer Raubwels
4. Hippos "noch" weit von meiner Angelstelle entfernt


----------



## FlorryB (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Krokos, Hippos und etwas Kitsch!


----------



## FlorryB (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Und ein paar Tilapia. Habe die übrigens den Angestellten der Lodge gegeben, die sich sehr gefreut haben.


----------



## PsychoBo (1. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Hallo FlorryB,

vor 2 Wochen war ich auch 2 Tage an der Hakusembe River Lodge, der Tiger wegen. 

Leider hatte der Kavango 4m über normal. 2 Ausfahrten mit einem Guide blieben bis auf ein paar kleinere Aussteiger erfolglos. Vom Ufer konnte ich dann ein paar kleine Tiger bis 40 cm fangen. Wenigstens die Species konnte ich dadurch abhaken. 

Auch wenn das Angeln tagsüber sehr mies war, ein kleiner Tipp für die Hakusembe River Lodge. 
Am westlichen Ende der Lodge ist ein starker Halogenstrahler, welcher die meiste Zeit in der Nacht an ist. Dieser lockt Massen an größeren Fluginsekten an. Was wiederum dafür sorgt, dass mächtig viele (und große) Tiger angezogen werden. Man hat es deutlich gehört, dass große Fische am Fressen waren. 
Leider habe ich die Stelle erst am 2. Abend "gefunden" und das auch nur eine halbe Std. vor einem Gewitter. #q #q #q
In der halben Std. hatte ich mehrere gute Bisse und große Aussteiger. Als der Regen eingesetzt hat, war schlagartig Ruhe. #q

Ich bin am Morgen vor der Abfahrt um 4 aufgestanden, um festzustellen, dass der Scheinwerfer aus war. Nach einer halben Std in vollkommener Dunkelheit ist dann ein Security Mensch auf mich aufmerksam geworden. Er hat ihn mir wieder angemacht. Leider zu spät, da es schon hell wurde. Trotzdem hatte ich noch einen kleineren Tiger Aussteiger von viell. 1,5kg, der sich im flachen Wasser mit einem großen Sprung verabschiedet hat. Das war dann meine Tigererfahrung. :c

In Swakopmund habe ich eher "zufällig" geangelt, da einen "verrückten" Angler getroffen habe, der unbedingt mit mir gehen wollte. leider hatten wir beim kurzen Ansitz keinen Bronzy Shark, sondern ich habe nur einen Spotted Gully Shark von 1,3 m gefangen. 

Auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht am Meer dort Ansitzen wollte (bin Kukö-Angler), habe ich etwas Blut geleckt. 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken noch mal eine Tour ans Meer zu machen und vielleicht noch einen Bronzy zu fangen. 
Ein Hauptgrund weswegen ich keine Lust auf die Ansitzangellei dort hatte, ist das Geschirr. 4,5 m Einteilrute und Multi. Ich stehe nicht so auf Multis, wenn es um diese Angellei geht...  

@ALL
Deswegen meine Frage, welche Rolle würde sich dort fürs Brandungsangeln eignen? 
Es gibt ja einen Haufen an hochwertigen Weitwurfrollen. Doch irgendwie glaube ich, dass die keinem 100+ Bronzy Shark widerstehen würden. Was meint ihr? 
Als Rute würde ich mir eine Shimano Beatsmaster Surf STC zulegen wollen. 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## tomsen83 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Schöner Bericht#6
Zu deiner Frage: Penn Slammer 10500 o. Stella SW 30000. Alles andere halte ich für gnadenlos undertackled. Im übrigen weiß ich nicht, ob es nicht ob die Beastmaster derartigen Kräften gewachsen ist.

Edit: Evtl. tuts auch ne Saragosa 25000 SW...


----------



## Trickyfisher (1. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Hi Boris
Ich war auch mal dort in Swakopmund auf die "Bronzies" und kann nur sagen, was wir dort fuer Geraet in die Haende bekommen haben, vergiss selber mitbringen.
Das waren einteilige 4.5m Ruten mit einen Rollenhalter ca. 30cm vor dem unteren Ende und daran eine riesige Multi. Damit hat der Guide dann mit voller Wucht durchgezogen und ist dabei noch in die Brandung hineingelaufen, war echt hammerhart zum Zuschauen.
Solches Geraet gibts bei uns gar nicht.
Buche dir einen dort einen Guide, der stellt dann auch das ganze Geraet und kennt die guten Stellen fuer die wirklich Grossen, ohne gehts kaum.
Viel Spass
Johannes


----------



## PsychoBo (1. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Habe durch etwas Glück 2 Kontakte in Swakopmund, die mir sogar solche Ruten und Rollen leihen würden. Meinen Spotty habe ich auch mit so einer einteiligen Rute gefangen. Aber ich finde das Tackle irgendwie seltsam und der Drillspaß soll im Vordergrund stehen. Gerade der geringe Abstand zw. Rolle und Rutenende sagt mir nicht so zu. Deswegen die Frage nach alternativen Tackle. Wahrscheinlich wird es aber seine Gründe, dass sich diese Art von Ruten und Rollen in Südafrika und Namibia durchgesetzt haben! 
Ob man überhaupt einen größeren Köder mit 3 oz Blei mit einer Brandungsrute so weit raus bekommen würde? Habe leider keine Erfahrung was Brandungsruten angeht...

Guide ist schon eine gute Sache, aber selbst erarbeitet ist auch gut. Kommt auch auf die Zeit an welche man zur Verfügung hat. Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland sind die Einheimischen aber wesentlich offener in Bezug auf Tipps wo was geht. 

Ich würde mich gerne sofort in die nächste Maschine setzen.... :k


----------



## Andal (1. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Von Mitchell gibt es eine "Afrika" Brandungsrute. 3-teilig und mit Kreuzabschluss und 1.000 gr. Wurfgewicht. In wie weit das taugt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## FlorryB (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angeln im Cubango/Okavango & Sambesi (Namibia/Botswana/Simbabwe/Sambia)*

Netter Bericht PsychoBo.
Habe auch mehrfach mit dem Gedanken gespielt mit nem Guide am Meer angeln zu gehen. Habe mich dann aber zum Wohle des "Gruppenfriedens" (einziger Angler unter unter unseren 8 Freunden) und weil mir die Angelei mit diesen riesen Einteilern mit Multi auch nicht so zusagt dagegen entschieden.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, als ich an der Hakusembe Lodge war, war absolutes Niedrigwasser, welches das Spinnfischen fast unmöglich gemacht hat. Leider werde ich wohl auch so schnell nicht mehr in die Ecke kommen. Nach 4 Aufenthalten im südlichen Afrika ist jetzt neben dem jährlichen Norge Aufenthalt mal was anderes dran.


----------

